# Woodstone at Massanutten ?



## anne1125 (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought an extra vacation from RCI for my son & his girlfriend for this resort for June 18th.

They have unit 195P (partial kitchen unit).  I assume it's the 2nd floor, because of the partial kitchen.  Does anyone know anything else about the location?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## MusicMan (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know about that particular unit, but I did stay at Woodstone a couple of weeks ago.  I don't think the P will give you any clue as to the floor it's on,.  Unlike the Summit (and perhaps other Massanutten units) these unit (P & F) are side by side.  They are located in three story buildings (with an elevator...thought it's extremely slow) six unit combinations per building.  We had units 222F & 222P which were located on the third floor.  As you exited the elevator the 222 units (P&F) were to the left. Another set of units was at the other end of the building.  There was one entrance door that the card keys for both units would activate and once inside there was a very short hall way with two doors P&F, keyed individually.  Since 222 was on the third floor I have no idea what the numbering scheme was. The layout is posted in the foyer, but I can't remember what it is.  The building we were in was extremely new and adjacent to the new construction (though we didn't hear any noise unless we were outside).  They are beautiful units.  We would be happy to stay there again. The only drawback (for us) was that the purpose for our stay was skiing/snow tubing and they are the units furthest from the snow activities.  They are however, the closest to the water park and Le Club activities.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you musicman.  It sounds like a good unit.

Anne


----------



## susieq (Mar 2, 2006)

We stayed at Woodstone a few years ago ~ I didn't know any of the units had more than 1 floor. We were in unit 159 and it was just beautiful. We had a full kitchen, and were on the bottom floor. The way I understood it, all first floor units did have full kitchens, and second floor units all had partial kitchens. I really liked the location, as we were very close to the main building, (Where you check in, and the HOT TUB is located ~ within walking distance.), and also near to the entrance to the resort when you wanted to explore the area. Try calling the resort directly......do they have a web site? You may be able to even get floorplans. In any case, they'll have a great time!!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 2, 2006)

*Woodstone*

I stayed there about 6 months ago in a P.  The only partial about it was that it didn't have an oven.  It was a very nice unit. It was located in a building where the lower unit was accessed by going in straight through the entrance and my unit was up one flight of stairs from the entry way.  It was not a 3 level nor did it  have an elevator.  Buy their activity pass for $99 it is well worth it.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Anne


----------



## MusicMan (Mar 27, 2006)

Obviously there must be a variety of styles with the Woodstone units.  In other Massanutten units we've stayed  at, the layout was as described by most (F = upper, P = lower).  The Woodstone unit we stayed at was not like that (as I described).  The unit we were in was right in the middle of all of the new construction, so it's entirely possible that they have changed their layout in the newer units.  Or maybes it's something more obscure.  I'm sure they're all great anyway.  I haven't really gotten a bad unit at Massanutten.


----------



## grest (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if this is still the case, but a couple of years ago the partial kitchens had a barbecue grill on their porch, and most of these were on the 2nd floor.  Very nice units, by the way.
Connie


----------



## Jimster (Mar 28, 2006)

*woodstone*

I was there in November and I had a P unit it was on the upper part of a up and down unit.  It was terrific- with a BBQ on the porch.  No oven but otherwise complete.  I was in 45 which was close to the rec center and the road and very convenient.


----------

